
The German schoolboy jailed for writing to the BBC - Shivetya
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-41283012
======
gus_massa
The title needs some context to avoid confusion with a current event. Perhaps
"The German schoolboy jailed in 1970 for writing to the BBC"

~~~
eesmith
"The East German schoolboy jailed for writing to the BBC" might also work.

